# NTS papers?



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there any way you can get sample/ model/ past papers for NAT-IM (for medical college admission), which is held under NTS??? #confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Is there any way you can get sample/ model/ past papers for NAT-IM (for medical college admission), which is held under NTS??? #confused


dont know of nts past papers, but sample papers & various practice exercises are 

available in NAT-IM book by 'DOGAR BOTHERS' publisher. :happy:

front cover of this book is shown in following link from www.dogargroup.com:

Dogar Brothers. NTS NAT IM


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

anas90 said:


> dont know of nts past papers, but sample papers & various practice exercises are
> 
> available in NAT-IM book by 'DOGAR BOTHERS' publisher. :happy:
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks alot #laugh 

You solved a huge problem for me #happy


----------

